
Uber asks drivers to pay $115 for a shot at extra Halloween earnings - fstuff
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2017/10/19/uber-asks-drivers-pay-115-shot-extra-halloween-earnings/
======
aurizon
This is an example of stupid and moronic behavior by Uber. They already get
their cut.

Do not bind the mouths of the kine who tread the wheat...

